# Building a model of the Graf 's Bf109G-6



## pikas (Aug 5, 2016)

Now a new footage show up that the Graf 's Bf109G-6 has the main wheels cover.
When you build a model of the Graf 's Bf109G-6, don't forget to add the wheel covers.

The footage is here, go forward to 10:31 .
Filmarchiv | Agentur Karl Höffkes


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 5, 2016)

Some really good films on that site. Hartmann's White 1 is featured and also JG53 in Sicily. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2016)

Already noted for future reference! 

Some great Vid's on that site.


----------

